# Mellon is comming down agin



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, Mellon vs Flathunter part 3 will take place saturday night at midnight..I had to go catch bait today just to make sure we had something  ..Other than 2 inch bluegills that is  ..Buddy can you please try and catch a flathead this time????..It is getting kinda embarassing to me , watching you net all my fish  ..They may be in full spawn anyway, and both of us get :S


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

That's it Jack, start slinging it early. Be careful he won't have to "clear" anything up when you guys get back...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not going to say anything, expect, May the best catfisherman win


(Which I completely plan on doing!)


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Do you mean chummin ??


> Mellon is comming


Actually, that might not be a bad idea on those smaller rivers...


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

> Mellon is comming down agin


we both got a skunk in'


Don't make me ask for the story.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys should'a been watching your rods......
I know they were looking at the star lit night 
They might be prime canidates for carp.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

intead of each other!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

mellon is coming down


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

oh i see, tonight. missed that part. should have slept last night.
put a stompin on him Jack.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

You be sure to whup him again, Jack


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

zzzzzzzz :S


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, I feel like Rocky vs Apollo Creed. No one is giving me a chance. How did that Rocky story work out? Oh yea, Rocky finally won, was the champ, while Apollo Creed got killed by some Russian. Oh whoops, maybe the Rocky sceniaro isnt a good one to use.!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Well it was a very slow night..I caught a 5-lb flat and Bryan did not catch anything.....Wait I forgot, he did catch a big ole tree that he casted his bluegill into!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

ooooooooooooh another spankin!! you know your place now dont ya mellon head. at least you didnt get skunked jack, congrats to that


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

It's all fun, these *are * the good old days..........


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> Wait I forgot, he did catch a big ole tree that he casted his bluegill into!



Oh god, I actually "loled" at that one.

Why the heck didn't you gets get ahold of me. Starting at 12am? I'm home long before then, and as always you can save yourself the time, I've got bait!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Snags like crazy, which is unsual for this area, at least not so many. Things will chnage in a coupel months, this fall will be great, we will be able to get to the good spots!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Tom the spot we were fishing barely has room for two...We need some kind of boat, canoe to get to the other side of the river in this area which has plenty of shore access, and is very remote, and sets on a deep bend of the river.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, your new avitar looks like a bengals mascot!!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

My daughter is in love w/ the smurfs now. What are they 20 years old. I guess they are coming back!


----------

